# RESCUED---This dog will be pst TODAY



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Can anyone pull and foster the golden. This little girl will be pst TODAY.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15174827


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kathy*

Kathy

Thanks!!

I know Veronicca was talking to shelter awhile ago.
Don't know if that lady Jackie that was supposed to pull her is going to or not.
It was an email from yesterday saying she was going to but she hasn't been pulled yet.


PTS 12/01 #8692 

Golden Retriever [Mix]
Medium Young Female Dog Pet ID: 8692 Printer friendly Email a friend Enlarge photo More About PTS 12/01 #8692Please include the tag# with your inquiry for faster service. If you are with a rescue, please include the name of your rescue and 501c3 status in your inquiry.

THIS IS A HIGH KILL SHELTER - ANIMALS WILL BE PUT TO SLEEP ON THEIR PTS DATE AND NEED TO BE CLAIMED BY 5PM THE NIGHT BEFORE THEIR PTS DATE. IF YOU ARE AT ALL INTERESTED IN THIS ANIMAL, PLEASE DON'T HESITATE - THESE ANIMALS LIVES DEPEND ON QUICK ACTION.

Please read the following description of the shelter's policies on pulling non-adoptable animals. If you are not with a 501c3 rescue, you will need to contact someone from Animal League of Gaston County to help you pull the animal. 

We are a group of volunteers that try to help the dogs/cats at Gaston County get into rescues and adoptable homes, but we don't work at the shelter and don't usually have a lot of information on the animals (unfortunately). Animal Control employees do not do a thorough behavioral evaluation of the animal or a vet check and we can only guess as to what breed we think the animal might be - practically no animals come into this shelter with pedigrees, so there is no guarantee on animals being a specific or advertised breed. We just try to get their info out so people learn about them.

This animal was not slated for the adoption floor by the Animal Control Kennel person upon intake, so there is no adoption fee for the animal and the animal WILL BE EUTHANIZED on it's PTS (put to sleep) date. This shelter uses a gas chamber. There are many reasons why they are not slated for adoptions (underweight, overweight, shy or scared to be at the kennel (this is the typical reason and most dogs are freaked out by being at the kennel), obvious health issue (dogs and cats are not vetted at all), too old, or the owner says the dog is aggressive or has some sort of issue (this is another very common reason because owners turning animals into the shelter are afraid to admit out loud that they just don't want the animal anymore and make up an excuse as to why they are turning the animal in). 

Because this animal was not chosed for adoption, it has to be adopted out through the Animal League of Gaston County or a 501c3 rescue can pull the animal out. This animal can be pulled out of the shelter after 4PM the day before it's euthanize date (the day before the PTS date in the dog's name on petfinder). ALGC will require a vet reference for people not from a 501c3 rescue stating that all pets are up to date on vaccinations, are spayed or neutered and dogs are on heartworm preventative. Adopters are required to get the animal vaccinated and spayed or neutered at their expense within 2 weeks of adopting the animal or by the time the animal is six months old. We have no kennels to house the animals, so they are required to be picked up by their PTS date, else they will be killed.

You can visit the animal anytime before it's PTS/release date at Gaston County Animal Control. The shelter is open daily from 11am - 5pm and the first Sat of the month. There are directions posted on this site: http://www.co.gaston.nc.us/animalcontrol/HoursContactDirections.HTM. Information on the Gaston County Low Cost Spay Neuter Clinic can be found here: http://www.co.gaston.nc.us/animalcontrol/GastonClinic.htm.

Please act quickly to arrange adoption for this animal, they are given very little time before they are euthanized. 

Thank you for inquiring.

Animal League of Gaston County Contacts:
[email protected]
[email protected] My Contact InfoGaston County Animal Control 
Dallas, NC 
704-922-8677 option #4 
See more pets from Gaston County Animal Control 
Share on Facebook


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks Karen I suck at putting these up.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I called the shelter - no answer.
Does anyone know the phone number for anyone from the Animal league of Gaston?

Midlands might be willing to take her in, but we need to find out why she was deemed unadoptable.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Animal League of Gaston County Contacts:
[email protected]
[email protected] My Contact InfoGaston County Animal Control 
Dallas, NC 
704-922-8677 option #4 
See more pets from Gaston County Animal Control


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

She is deem unadooptable because she has a growth on her breast  But she can be pulled by a rescue.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Poor baby. Is there anything we can do for her?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

We are working on getting a rescue to coordinate with us and pull her.
If they give me permission, I'll pull and transport tomorrow.

If it works, I'd like to set up an account at the rescue's vet to pay her expenses. I know they are swamped with rescues and this pup is going to require additional funds even if the growth is benign.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you Coppers mom for trying to pull her. Please let me know when the fund is set up and I will make a donation.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Jessi Mom is calling Midlands to see if they can take her. I also e-mailed them and sent the pup's picture. I'm sure the shelter will hold her a little longer if Jessi Mom tells them we are working on getting her rescued.

Individuals cannot pull dogs if they have been deemed unadoptable; they have to be pulled by a rescue.

If we don't get in touch with Midlands this afternoon, I will get in touch with the lady who asked to get copper from a shelter near Gaston because he was unadoptable.:
I'm sure she'll list me as someone who can pull at Gaston if that will work.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

I will also send a donation to help this girl.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Jessi Mom has been told someone is going to get this girl. It was a rescue or adopter that was supposed to get her yesterday or earlier today I believe.

Jessi Mom is going to call the shelter (I have laryngitis and sound like an ax murderer) and ask them to please let her know if the other person does not come through. If that happens, I'll get her one way or another tomorrow and we will figure the rest out then.

What a pitiful reason to be deemed unadoptable - a growth that will hopefully be benign.:no:


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Gaston shelter is horrible about deeming dogs unadoptable. They had that golden mix a few weeks back who was very shy and they put her on the unadoptable list.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Haven't been able got reach the shelter yet.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

fostermom said:


> Gaston shelter is horrible about deeming dogs unadoptable. They had that golden mix a few weeks back who was very shy and they put her on the unadoptable list.


 I begged to pull this girl.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Called Barbara at midlands and she told me I had to talk t Mary. Then I called mary and she was very busy and said to call back after 7:30 tonight. That will be to late for a back up plan.


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Finally got a hold of the shelter and they verifyed that she is going to be picked up by a rescue. I asked for sure and she yes but sometime things happen. She transfered me to someone else and I left a voicemail telling her we had a backup plan in case they didn't show and asked what it would take to buy this girl more time.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I just called and she was rescued today.
I had already e-mailed the shelter and Gaston Animal League contacts so I shall keep any replies in my contact list.
Hooray!!!!!!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Great news!! Thank you all for working so hard to save her!


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

That is so so great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

this was in Karen's post early on in the thread:

_I know Veronicca was talking to shelter awhile ago.
__Don't know if that lady Jackie that was supposed to pull her is going to or not.
It was an email from yesterday saying she was going to but she hasn't been pulled yet.
_
And Veronica (I believe) told Jessie's mom that this was going to take place today_. _
I will talk to the lady I got Copper from and see if she can put me on her list to be allowed to pull dogs from Gaston Animal Control since individuals are not allowed to.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kathy*

Kathy

Thanks for all you did! Great Work!
This sweetie is safe!!


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

This site and all of you work miracles to rescue these beautiful dogs. You are truly saints.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Am playing catch-up here. I echo walexk's remarks--you are all angels! God bless you for saving the poor girl!

SJ


----------

